# <span class="threadTitle">> Weight Critique < on my mare please.</span>



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

*<span class="threadTitle">> Weight Critique < on my mare please.</span>*

Okay so, when I got my mare she was the bottom horse and was being chased so she was pretty thin and beaten up.
She gained weight easily but then got leaner again, after measuring we noticed her chest and hips were wider. Then she starting gaining weight again but it has plateaued now.
She gets two flakes hay morning and night, with 2-3 lbs beet pulp, and then 1-1.5 lb of Empower Balance for dinner.
She turned 6 last July, she is half Shire wondering if you think her weight looks horrible? My vet isn't worried and thinks she is still growing so thinks it might be a little wonky for a while. (she has gotten a full vet check, teeth etc. and is perfectly healthy) Anyone have a half draft who was in this stage at age 6?
A fresian breeder last week told me she was too thin.

First picture is the day I got her.






















































It's weird because she seems thin at trailer but fat under saddle. . . The second picture at top of her at the trailer on gravel was taken right before this picture below.









Please no harsh comments! I am trying my best


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

She's a little on the light side now (quite underweight when you first got her), but is really lacking muscle as appose to fat. Being a young horse this will come with time and proper conditioning. In the mean time, make sure her diet is balanced, and her nutrient uptake isn't being hindered by anything else (worms, teeth issues, digestive problems, etc.). Don't cut back on her feed, but don't increase it either unless her work load increases.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

How heavy are the flakes of hay?

My flakes are probably 8lbs each and Lacey gets AT LEAST 7 of them per day to stay a "healthy" (aka chubby with ribs feel-able) weight, plus about a pound of alfalfa pellets/day...and she's a 900lb, 14.1hh, Arab! haha
So, unless they're super heavy flakes of hay, I would think that she probably needs more hay in her life.

I don't think she's terribly skinny but she does look like she's lacking something...

Sudden thought: how much protein would you say she's getting on a daily basis?
What kind of hay are you feeding? 
Have you considered adding a few pounds of alfalfa/day to her diet? 
I've had luck just feeding Lacey half a flake (8lb flake) of alfalfa everyday during the winter, to compliment her grass hay. 
The grass hay I get just doesn't have enough protein to keep her going and she actually starts looking a lot like your girl if I let her go too long into the winter before adding alfalfa.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

She really isn't in work right now so your right in the muscle lacking category ;P, it will be increasing as the weather clears and I will start giving her 2-2.5 lbs of the Empower Balance grain. Which is supposed to be a great feed, I don't plan on adding anything else, unless I need too (plus we will get some green grass back).
She was just at the vet two weeks ago for shots, teeth and everything in between.


They are pretty large flakes, I noticed I forgot to include 2 lbs alfalfa pellets to my feed list on first post, I just started giving her 2 lbs alfalfa pellets for lunch (just added two days ago) Our flakes are pretty big, they are a local blend with some alfalfa, they are larger flakes then average bales. . .can post a picture thursday 

Thanks for the replies! I appreciate the input!

Side note: also this is the grain http://www.nutrenaworld.com/products/horses/empower-supplements/Empower-Balance/index.jsp they also have this product http://www.nutrenaworld.com/products/horses/empower-supplements/empower-boost/index.jsp that i was considering adding. . .especially for summer work, thoughts?


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

side side note: haha also if I did decide to add the Empower Boost it would replace the alfalfa pellets. (?)


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

She looks good, but could use just a little more. The best thing to do is put a little bit of corn oe canola oil on her feed. It will give her a little bit of fat but wont give her more energy.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She is looking better. I just wanted to ask, where were you riding in those pics, looks interesting!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

thanks! 
I am riding at the Northern State Hospital


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh man! That place looks cool ill have to check it when I get a trailer!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Why are you giving her "flakes" instead of free choice hay? Most horses will attain their natural weight with free choice hay and, if needed, tweaking up or down with supplemental feeding...


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Weight Update! She has grown a little, a couple bridle holes and breast collar holes as well as gaining weight!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

She's looking good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

She definately NOT light. She appears to have a Winter coat so it's hard to make a close observation from just the pictures. If you can feel the outline of her ribs when you run you hands down her side with light pressure then she's about right. If you have to press a bit to feel them then she could probably drop a few lbs. The rear shot is a good indication that she's either about where she should be back there or perhaps a few lbs over. You don't want a crease (to much weight) and it's best not to have much spine.
General rule of thumb is much like with humans... a little ligher is better than heavier.
I have a picture under Val of my two horse that gives a good example of one (Kit on the right and partially blocked) at text book correct weight and the other (Val on the left) needing to lose at least 100 lbs. I'll post it here and hope that it's not too large for here. If it is so large that Kit is clipped off you can see it under the photos I have for Val.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

She looks great!


----------

